# Driving Licences Canada



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

:juggle:I have read in the forum that in some provinces that they will not swap UK licences and you have to sit a test, does that mean if you land in a province that do swap UK licences, do you have to sit a test if later you decide to move to another province after landing.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I believe you would just swap the licence from your old province for one in your new province.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> I believe you would just swap the licence from your old province for one in your new province.


Thanks for that i think we will land in ontario have an extended holiday and then move to the province we want to settle in. I am not tight just hate paying for something that I have done since I was 17, and with 2 drivers save me a lot of money:focus:


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

No test required to change drivers license between provinces.


----------

